# Gremlin in my 2008 X3



## Cemmanjohn (Oct 9, 2021)

looking for any feedback regarding radio issue .. when i turn on car the radio only has limited AM stations and it is very static.. the on/off will not work nor will station tuning (tuning does work with controls on steering wheel)
FM does not work at all. I had several codes that have been corrected but radio is still an issue..
Thanks for any assistance..


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry...I doubt you could repair that and would you really want to??? With those issues how certain it the repair will last is questionable. If your electronicly inclined and you should trade mother boards or should you...this may remedy the problem. 
If it was me (and it was me couple years ago) here's my my experience...









Business Radio Head unit


Question: Does this unit have its own personal battery/powersource? After being off for a couple of days when the car battery went dead on the X3. Finally got it to wake up after unplugging the car's battery for a couple of hours. However, radio acts like its low on power and needs charging...




www.bimmerfest.com





I'd get another head unit...all day at the boneyard. I just picked one up the other day 25bux maybe...now the static in the speakers are gone...who knew?

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------

